# Any older kid/teen cubers in Durham Region, Ontario?



## Burrito (Sep 1, 2022)

If you are, you can add either my Snap (burritogong69), Discord (therealburrito#4878), or email ([email protected], use the subject line “cuber”)


preferably not snap though


----------

